# Photobucket Locked All My Images On Here



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry to anyone who finds my threads useful along with the photos that accompany them. Photobucket has pulled the lowest move I have ever witnessed a company do. My storage is 61% full however I approach my monthly bandwidth quite often and this site in particular has put it over the edge a few times 7-10 days before my monthly bandwidth reset (then all my hosted images get replaced with a locked message until the end of the month). Well apparently Photobucket must be doing really bad right now because they changed their terms policy without grandfathering in photos uploaded before their change, stating that free accounts no longer provide 3rd party image hosting "at my level" so I need to go from a free account to a $400.00 per year hosting package to continue hosting my images uploaded over the last 10 years that are linked to about a dozen forums and a million posts. They literally just black nailed me, they have no phone number to dispute this (can you imagine paying $400/year for a service from a company with no phone support?) so I have been trying to dispute this over email and Facebook messages but they are dead serious and there are no exceptions. My account has been "flagged" according to them, assumingly as potential enterprise customer. I have been thinking about going to Imgur for a while now because of quality reasons and this is the ultimate push, I will do what I can to revive my build and journal threads but it is going to take a long time to edit all my threads. 

If anyone has any legal advice my ears are open, thank you.


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Teebo said:


> Sorry to anyone who finds my threads useful along with the photos that accompany them. Photobucket has pulled the lowest move I have ever witnessed a company do. My storage is 61% full however I approach my monthly bandwidth quite often and this site in particular has put it over the edge a few times 7-10 days before my monthly bandwidth reset (then all my hosted images get replaced with a locked message until the end of the month). Well apparently Photobucket must be doing really bad right now because they changed their terms policy without grandfathering in photos uploaded before their change, stating that free accounts no longer provide 3rd party image hosting "at my level" so I need to go from a free account to a $400.00 per year hosting package to continue hosting my images uploaded over the last 10 years that are linked to about a dozen forums and a million posts. They literally just black nailed me, they have no phone number to dispute this (can you imagine paying $400/year for a service from a company with no phone support?) so I have been trying to dispute this over email and Facebook messages but they are dead serious and there are no exceptions. My account has been "flagged" according to them, assumingly as potential enterprise customer. I have been thinking about going to Imgur for a while now because of quality reasons and this is the ultimate push, I will do what I can to revive my build and journal threads but it is going to take a long time to edit all my threads.
> 
> If anyone has any legal advice my ears are open, thank you.


Geez! Sounds like a hostage situation. Not cool.

Dan


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Yikes ! I've been using Photobucket for about 10 years also. Tried posting some pix a few days ago, but had no luck. Makes sense now. Hope you get it sorted out 😐

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I stopped using photobucket and now use flickr. Do you have backups anywhere?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I have access to Photobucket and I can DL all my photos but it does not help the damage has been done. This means editing links, about 5,000 of them and on some sites it does not allow you to edit your posts after 24 hours so the dead links will be stuck there. 

If your using Photobucket LEAVE NOW. 

I will compare Flickr & Imgur for quality, I have already found out that Imgur allows higher resolutions and file sizes then Photobucket but they do compress your images so the best I found is to upload in 2048x1536 (max FB size) and save with the highest setting in Photoshop. It looked better that way rather than leaving the size around 4000px and just compressing the file size.


----------



## mindnova (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problem. yes I have read and enjoyed your posts. I wish you good luck.
I hope you can keep us updated as I am looking for a place to keep my photos.
I will let Photobucket know why and clear my photos out also.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

flickr.com


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

To add insult to injury.. Can no longer view others pics unless I shut off ad blockers.. May be old but new to me..


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Imgur is great. I stopped using Photobucket a couple months ago when all my albums from the past year disappeared into thin air...


----------



## DangerDonkey (May 4, 2017)

Photobucket is so 2000. Imgur is where it's at.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

burr740 said:


> flickr.com


I use them and it's a pita to get the photo location for embedding. It used to be easy but now you have to try to download your own picture to get the image address.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

@ Axelrodi202 - OUCH! 

I think the Flickr vs. Imgur battle may be over already based on a few comments here. However, I am reading that Flickr does not compress your original upload so in theory you should be able to host uncompressed images to 3rd party websites? I may have to do a comparison myself.


----------



## Trnt (Jul 18, 2015)

I left photobucket in April when they were having some hosting issues. I also looked at imgur and flicker, however I ended up deciding on a basic plan at smugmug. I like how polished it feels (something I feel imgur lacks) and the fact that is isn't owned by yahoo (flicker). Probably not the most sound reasoning I know, but it was mine. 0

Smugmug might be worth looking at. I opted for the basic plan @ 47.88 a year, which I think is reasonable for their service. Here is a link to a comparison of their plans. They also offer a 14 day trial - no CC required.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

JonA said:


> I use them and it's a pita to get the photo location for embedding. It used to be easy but now you have to try to download your own picture to get the image address.


You mean select which image size you want to share, yes you have to do that

Fwiw I like the old version they had a couple years ago better too. I forget what all they changed exactly, but yeah it was easier


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm using Imgur now and it's not bad. I really don't like the navigation, though, if you are looking at an album. When looking at the list of images there doesn't seem to be a way to click on the image (title, banner, desc, whatever...) and bring up the individual image in another tab. The link is shown to the individual picture page but you have to copy it (there is a button) and paste it into the address bar of a new tab you've opened. Additionally I don't see a way to link directly to the image so it comes up without all that interface stuff around it.

I don't post a lot so I'm not sure of any limits that exist. I asked a couple of questions in the community forum but they went unanswered. I would look at a replacement site but I'm doing ok on Imgur at the moment.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

JonA said:


> I use them and it's a pita to get the photo location for embedding. It used to be easy but now you have to try to download your own picture to get the image address.


I'm pretty sure you just click on the share icon (bent arrow) and it give you the image address already highlighted for whatever purpose you want. All you do is click and copy.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I did notice the no direct link without Imgur interface, for me I only dump photos there and link them, never look back. I don't even use albums, why organize what you will never return to?


----------



## Esteban Colberto (Mar 7, 2017)

Teebo said:


> I did notice the no direct link without Imgur interface, for me I only dump photos there and link them, never look back. I don't even use albums, why organize what you will never return to?


Well I use an album to show off a collection like the one in my signature of Dutch Style tanks. I did find a way to directly link to the image (just now) without the border but you can't do it from the album view. If I click on my name in the upper right and select images instead of albums I am shown a list. If I click one I think see all the different link types including "direct link" which shows the image without the interface border.

Example:


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*I just did my quality comparison, Imgur wins! You can not tell in these double-compressed photos but these are the two comparisons I did on 24" monitors. There is compression on the Flickr photos and these are tiny photos to begin with, both in resolution and file size! I also hate the upload process on Flickr, asks if you want to edit them before you even upload them? The only thing that concerns me is when you hover a photo on Imgur it says "Bandwidth:###" so it is telling you the bandwidth a photo uses when hosted? *



















*Bingo! I happened to have all my photos in a single album since I was only using Photobucket for hosting. I found an option to download an entire album! 2.5K photos ended up being a 1.2GB zipped folder. *










*Even when doing that I was shown tons of ads, I am so over Photobucket it reminds me of an AOL web browser. *


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I still use Photobucket for some of my old photos, but I'm barely into using 19% of my limit. I have an ancient forum account that allows me to host up to 50 G of images, as long as they're in .jpg form. But they further compress/resize them, ( actually doesn't look too bad..) and although the forum's images are a bit more work to link, I'm well under 20% in my storage there.

I guess I don't host much of my own images online.

Didn't Google have free file hosting at one point?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

GrampsGrunge said:


> I still use Photobucket for some of my old photos, but I'm barely into using 19% of my limit. I have an ancient forum account that allows me to host up to 50 G of images, as long as they're in .jpg form. But they further compress/resize them, ( actually doesn't look too bad..) and although the forum's images are a bit more work to link, I'm well under 20% in my storage there.
> 
> I guess I don't host much of my own images online.
> 
> Didn't Google have free file hosting at one point?


Just because your only using 19% of your storage does not mean you are safe, this can happen to you with 1% storage if it is eating bandwidth, so make sure. It happened to me @ 61%

Photobucket does not compress your image if you do your editing correctly, I always uploaded my images sized to 1024x768 which is the Photobucket maximum resolution. If you do that first, they do not really compress your photos.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Teebo said:


> *I just did my quality comparison, Imgur wins! You can not tell in these double-compressed photos but these are the two comparisons I did on 24" monitors. There is compression on the Flickr photos and these are tiny photos to begin with, both in resolution and file size! I also hate the upload process on Flickr, asks if you want to edit them before you even upload them? The only thing that concerns me is when you hover a photo on Imgur it says "Bandwidth:###" so it is telling you the bandwidth a photo uses when hosted? *


Why are you so concerned about the compression. The photos on Flickr look great. I don't think 99.999% of people are really gonna care. Also I'm not sure where your getting that flickr asks if you want to edit before uploading. You simply drag your photo to the screen and hit upload It's that simple.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> I'm pretty sure you just click on the share icon (bent arrow) and it give you the image address already highlighted for whatever purpose you want. All you do is click and copy.


What ever happened to right click, copy image address? But the bent arrow embed function doesn't just do the image, you have to edit what it copies to get just the image.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

JonA said:


> What ever happened to right click, copy image address? But the bent arrow embed function doesn't just do the image, you have to edit what it copies to get just the image.


What kind of device are you using. When I click on the bent arrow I get this:










The link shows up highlighted and ready to use.

Bump:


JonA said:


> What ever happened to right click, copy image address? But the bent arrow embed function doesn't just do the image, you have to edit what it copies to get just the image.


What kind of device are you using. When I click on the bent arrow I get this:










The link shows up highlighted and ready to use.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Why are you so concerned about the compression. The photos on Flickr look great. I don't think 99.999% of people are really gonna care. Also I'm not sure where your getting that flickr asks if you want to edit before uploading. You simply drag your photo to the screen and hit upload It's that simple.


Me and that is the only thing that matters, if your okay with good enough in your life that is you. I utilize the best of my options, I strive for better, and I think of the future. When we are all using extremely high resolution or large format displays in the future that compression is going to make the biggest difference when up-scaling.

There is no upload button on Imgur, just drag and it does it immediately. There is no "what do you want to do with the photos you dropped into the upload box, upload them? Yes?" I would rather it just does it than ask me twice.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

teebo said:


> me and that is the only thing that matters, if your okay with good enough in your life that is you. I utilize the best of my options, i strive for better, and i think of the future. When we are all using extremely high resolution or large format displays in the future that compression is going to make the biggest difference when up-scaling.
> 
> There is no upload button on imgur, just drag and it does it immediately. There is no "what do you want to do with the photos you dropped into the upload box, upload them? Yes?" i would rather it just does it than ask me twice.


rotfl


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Teebo said:


> Me and that is the only thing that matters, if your okay with good enough in your life that is you. I utilize the best of my options, I strive for better, and I think of the future. When we are all using extremely high resolution or large format displays in the future that compression is going to make the biggest difference when up-scaling.
> 
> There is no upload button on Imgur, just drag and it does it immediately. There is no "what do you want to do with the photos you dropped into the upload box, upload them? Yes?" I would rather it just does it than ask me twice.




The future says that Imgur will get greedy in the future just as photobucket has and will be back to square one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> What kind of device are you using. When I click on the bent arrow I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> The link shows up highlighted and ready to use.


Yeah, try to past that into image brackets here, nothing shows up.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have imgur account for 3 years but got used to photobucket.
When photobucket started spamming ads, I always had backups on dropbox and another cloud on my photos whenever I upload.

Test Imgur link.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Another Imgur user here.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> rotfl


Did I answer your question?



clownplanted said:


> The future says that Imgur will get greedy in the future just as photobucket has and will be back to square one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's hope not, I think Imgur will not need to get greedy as they have a structured business plan unlike said Photobucket.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

flickr all the way, sharing images is simple click the little share icon (arrow icon bottom right of your photo), select bb-code and choose the size you want to share. Paste the code into your post. DONE!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I have been migrating my files to imgur and cloud storage from Photobucket. PB site is riddled with advertisement. Its chaotic.


----------



## forrestcook (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm curious - where does the Tapatalk App Store images?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> flickr all the way, sharing images is simple click the little share icon (arrow icon bottom right of your photo), select bb-code and choose the size you want to share. Paste the code into your post. DONE!


I'll try it on the next line. 







[/url]2016-10-15_10-36-00 by [/IMG]

See, doesn't work.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Teebo said:


> Just because your only using 19% of your storage does not mean you are safe, this can happen to you with 1% storage if it is eating bandwidth, so make sure. It happened to me @ 61%
> 
> Photobucket does not compress your image if you do your editing correctly, I always uploaded my images sized to 1024x768 which is the Photobucket maximum resolution. If you do that first, they do not really compress your photos.


Actually I was referring to another forum, not Photobucket and it's 5 gigs ( oops, wishful thinking..) Yeah they resize your .jpg's to the same size 1024 vx 768 with no recourse to open them as larger. I'm fine with that, as you can still 3rd party host them. I've been with them since 1999 and my image storage there has never exceeded 20%.

And yeah I'm just noticing all of my old PB images are now not available. You all should go to Photobucket's Facebook page and read the protests, there's a ton of people with little websites and stickies in forums that are now useless because of this new decision. Why they didn't give people a couple months grace period to looke for an alternative and maybe offer to free host at reduced storage and bandwidth. 

Photobucket is going to set the bar to a new low for how stinky an internet hosting company can be I've pulled all of my images and am looking at Google or my other forum.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Yup it's due to be traffic. For example all of my photos in my par data threads are now dead. But don't worry I am fixing them so all will be fixed in the next few days. Real low what pb did. I have had an account with them for 15 years and they pull this crap. Real low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

My decision has been to migrate my high bandwidth photos out of Photobucket, which happen to be the ones on this site. 

I will then cross my fingers that with my "lowered bandwidth requests" in the future it will begin hosting again. There is absolutely no way I can correct even 1/10th of the images that are dead on various forums. I am hoping they will start hosting those again someday.

I am shocked how the company is handling this, I am very curious to see what becomes of the company. Reminds me of the experience I had with 1&1 hosting, and how they could get away with the things they do and still continue as a profiting company.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Teebo said:


> My decision has been to migrate my high bandwidth photos out of Photobucket, which happen to be the ones on this site.
> 
> I will then cross my fingers that with my "lowered bandwidth requests" in the future it will begin hosting again. There is absolutely no way I can correct even 1/10th of the images that are dead on various forums. I am hoping they will start hosting those again someday.
> 
> I am shocked how the company is handling this, I am very curious to see what becomes of the company. Reminds me of the experience I had with 1&1 hosting, and how they could get away with the things they do and still continue as a profiting company.




Not without $$ not a chance. Just too bad they went this direction especially those of us that are long time users. Honestly I was wondering for a long time when this would happen. Had a feeling it would eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

After reading more it appears photobucket will be shutting down soon. I would look at getting everything off of their soon. At least download all of your photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> After reading more it appears photobucket will be shutting down soon. I would look at getting everything off of their soon. At least download all of your photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean nobody paid their ransom?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Just dropped in to check how others are working the problem. It has always been my thought that we need to adapt as things change and I see several things changing on the forum/ internet scene. Where they wind up is still an open question. 
My final problem started small as it was becoming difficult to deal with Photobucket as they change things without warning or advise on how to deal with the changes but then became a larger problem when I hit the limit of picture storage on the forum itself. 
I am having all kinds of problems with Photobucket and moving all pictures from their site but even that is very time consuming as I am also limited on bandwidth when downloading. They do not advise me of this and leave it for me to figure but then that seems to be the way the internet works. I'm only able to download a very limited number of files per day. Something like 50 pictures. 
When asking if there was a solution to running out of picture space, it became obvious that there is little desire to keep older/longer term users on the forum. One might note that the current users are often the less prolific posters? Often with fewer than 1000 posts! 
Perhaps the lack of good business plans and lack of social skills inherent in the computer nerd world spells doom for this form of advertisement? In any case, my solution to not being able to find good storage has now left me to find other ways to entertain myself. When working and having more than one screen up but waiting for responses, I now keep one on internet jigsaw. 
I find it kind of lowbrow entertainment but I do find they seem to want me to look at their screen! I no longer log on here to post which frees up lots of my time but I also avoid fighting the constant battle of posting. I now take the phone out and do some deadheading of flowers while waiting! 
Find what works for you and adapt as needed?
:wink2:


----------



## Sethbin (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey guys! New member!
So I have a planted 55 gallon running strong for 2 years. 

Recently I was wondering about how to properly clean your tank filter without removing beneficial bacteria. I don't know if I've been doing this correctly. 

So every 3 weeks I replace the filter cartridges that hold carbon. I just replace the whole thing. For mechanical filtration I just rinse the black foam pad thingy . But I don't actually wash the filter itself . I'm too lazy lol. It's dirty and has some algae growth but I only really clean it one every couple months. Am I doing this right? My filter kinda sucks so I'm upgrading to an emperor 400. Any help would be appreciated . Thanks! Also, my tank water really smells. Any tips?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sethbin said:


> Hey guys! New member!
> So I have a planted 55 gallon running strong for 2 years.
> 
> Recently I was wondering about how to properly clean your tank filter without removing beneficial bacteria. I don't know if I've been doing this correctly.
> ...


Please it would be best to open a new thread in the correct sub-forum. You could open under the "equipment" or possibly "water parameters" but point is leave this thread to stay on topic. Its what helps keep them clean.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I never sit around on this website waiting for answers, I have a life and I go live it. I do return to this site 1-2 times a day when I have sit down time outside of my daily tasks and life. So I am not sure I understand your problem PlantedRich?

I have not read anywhere that Photobucket plans on closing down anytime soon, can you please provide the links to the articles you have read stating so? I searched and search but found nothing stating that at all. 

Thank you clownplanted you were much nicer than I would have been today regarding that random post. 

Just to provide some insight, I have 2 accounts with Photobucket. I would hop back and forth as the bandwidth for the month approached its limit. So I do still have thousands of photos on another account, and that account IS STILL HOSTING! I have no idea why, but it is. I am not expecting this to last and I am still migrating out of that account but it makes you wonder if Photobucket had a "bandwidth goal" and once it was reached they stopped messing with users accounts to avoid further public relations disturbance...its almost as if they affected the largest users but by doing so they were affecting the fewest number of their users.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Teebo said:


> I never sit around on this website waiting for answers, I have a life and I go live it. I do return to this site 1-2 times a day when I have sit down time outside of my daily tasks and life. So I am not sure I understand your problem PlantedRich?
> 
> I have not read anywhere that Photobucket plans on closing down anytime soon, can you please provide the links to the articles you have read stating so? I searched and search but found nothing stating that at all.
> 
> ...




I didn't get solidified answers as to them shutting down read it in one of the Facebook comments that someone posted on their Facebook account. 

What I am saying is I would just plan for the worst and plan on getting away from a company that has poor business ethics. Even if they do not shut down I will never use them again after what they pulled. I had maybe 200 pics so it was not bad for me to switch off can only imagine for you and others that have tons more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I will never ever rely on them or upload a single photo again. Unless I open up a bunch of random accounts and upload a photo of my a$$ to them all. If their headquarters were local I would likely skip the eggs and throw a brick directly through their window.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I just noticed they got me to, I was only using about 2% of my account around 400 photos. Luckily I use them for mostly for sale items, etc so nothing I have to worry about. I've bee using Flickr for my other stuff, which by the way is now owned by Verizon via their Yahoo purchase.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

They haven't got me yet .... I've got the 59.99 paid account which I've had for a few years . It just renewed a week or so before things changed . Although I've got nothing consequential on any site , I'd sure be pissed if I got shut down re: linking images . My gut feeling is that if you have a paid account , things won't catch up with you until your next renewal . By then my images will be elsewhere as regards anything online . If it happens before then , Oh , Well ...... their loss not mine ; I've got everything backed up in multiple drives on site .


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:
I never sit around on this website waiting for answers, I have a life and I go live it. I do return to this site 1-2 times a day when I have sit down time outside of my daily tasks and life. So I am not sure I understand your problem PlantedRich?

Nobody that I know would ever wait around for a forum answer! When I wait around for an answer it is on my consulting business screen and I used to keep this forum up as a way to waste the time while waiting for the important stuff! 
Now I just go find other things to do. Problem solved!


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

PlantedRich said:


> Quote:
> I never sit around on this website waiting for answers, I have a life and I go live it. I do return to this site 1-2 times a day when I have sit down time outside of my daily tasks and life. So I am not sure I understand your problem PlantedRich?
> 
> Nobody that I know would ever wait around for a forum answer! When I wait around for an answer it is on my consulting business screen and I used to keep this forum up as a way to waste the time while waiting for the important stuff!
> Now I just go find other things to do. Problem solved!


Ahh that makes more sense now haha. I too use multiple screens, sometimes I leave a tab open on one for my subscriptions here.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

JonA said:


> I'll try it on the next line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[url=https://flic.kr/p/o5QHuh]IMG_8861 by Monica M.C., on Flickr


Works just fine for me!



Your issue is that you took that code from Flickr and put it in IMG tags.... it was already in IMG tag form, so you didn't need to add additional tags. Removing all the unnecessary "gunk" around the IMG tags from Flickr, I get this...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Works for me. Click and paste:


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Imgur is great. I stopped using Photobucket a couple months ago when all my albums from the past year disappeared into thin air...


Same thing with me ! I went looking for an album I had on Photobucket last week & all of my albums are empty ? Didn't receive any warning that everything would be deleted. I had no backups either. 😓

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Deedledee said:


> Same thing with me ! I went looking for an album I had on Photobucket last week & all of my albums are empty ? Didn't receive any warning that everything would be deleted. I had no backups either. 😓
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Wow that is the ultimate insult, I am lucky that did not happen! They seriously did not want to invest in any more hardware with the policy change, started taking shots in the dark until they freed up the bandwidth and drive space.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Teebo, I want to thank you for bringing this to everyone's attention since I never received any notice from PB about the new policy change. I was able to move the albums that I don't have copies on to my new computer so that was extremely helpful.

It would be nice if PB didn't ruin all the forums that users have posted on all these years but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I seriously wonder what is going through their heads with this campaign. I don't see how they'll survive as a company through this.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

*From Photobucket*










I just posted this from Photobucket.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Works just fine for me!
> Your issue is that you took that code from Flickr and put it in IMG tags.... it was already in IMG tag form, so you didn't need to add additional tags. Removing all the unnecessary "gunk" around the IMG tags from Flickr, I get this...


 What browser are you using?


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Teebo said:


> Wow that is the ultimate insult, I am lucky that did not happen! They seriously did not want to invest in any more hardware with the policy change, started taking shots in the dark until they freed up the bandwidth and drive space.


I know ! I contacted their admin. I have retrieved my missing files & safely downloaded to my computer ! *Phew*. I think I'm going to look at Imgur 😊

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

JonA said:


> What browser are you using?


Chrome.

Here's your text again. If you look, there are image tags both in upper case letters (IMG) as well as lower case (img). The lower case letters come from Flickr. The upper case letters come from the forum.


I'll try it on the next line. 
[*IMG*]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/[url=https://flic.kr/p/NfdUMH][IMG]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8268/30353361195_1543239e8e_b.jpg[/IMG][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/NfdUMH]2016-10-15_10-36-00[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/][/*IMG*]

See, doesn't work.



Compared to my text below. No upper case (IMG) tags.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o5QHuh][IMG]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3922/14494619820_8fe64038ef.jpg[/IMG][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/o5QHuh]IMG_8861[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/mfids/]Monica M.C.[/url], on Flickr


Works just fine for me!



Your issue is that you took that code from Flickr and put it in IMG tags.... it was already in IMG tag form, so you didn't need to add additional tags. Removing all the unnecessary "gunk" around the IMG tags from Flickr, I get this...



[IMG]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8268/30353361195_1543239e8e_b.jpg[/IMG]



Does that help?


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Does that help?


Well I just went to try it and hit the bent arrow and now there's only Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest, and Tumblr options. Ridiculous. 

I'll just keep doing what I have been. Click the download button, select all sizes, pick a size, right click, copy image address, post with image brackets. smh.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Probably because it's back on "Share" rather than "BBCode".


Re: this post

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...locked-all-my-images-here-3.html#post10324737


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

deeda said:


> Teebo, I want to thank you for bringing this to everyone's attention since I never received any notice from PB about the new policy change. I was able to move the albums that I don't have copies on to my new computer so that was extremely helpful.
> 
> It would be nice if PB didn't ruin all the forums that users have posted on all these years but I won't hold my breath.


Funny you say that, I JUST got an email last night saying that "some features on your account will be disabled" not a heads up prepare yourself, more like this is what we did a month ago and we are just now letting you know what we DID and not what we WILL do. I mean this just keeps getting worse, its like the Wizard Of Oz with a little green man pulling strings that has no clue what he is even doing. What I noticed is that they are no longer allowing me to download images signally anymore, it downloads a 0KB file with the filename of your photo but you are not really downloading your photo its just an empty file container. Shady, shady, shady. I think one of the other leading image hosting companies bought out Photobucket and this is their tactic to get people to migrate. I can only imagine whats going on at Imgur headquarters...they probably are seeing the highest rate of new accounts since they started their company. I hope they are prepared.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, there goes all my pictures too... 

I can't say that most of my pics here were really that valuable, but there are plenty of others that were, such as many of the past DIY threads.

So many threads in so many forums will be ruined because of this.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

jflng said:


> Well, there goes all my pictures too...
> 
> I can't say that most of my pics here were really that valuable, but there are plenty of others that were, such as many of the past DIY threads.
> 
> So many threads in so many forums will be ruined because of this.


Yep they created quite a mess on the internet, although my pics are still available to me for download just can't link 3rd party. i stopped using them really a few years ago for most of my stuff. I always though the interface was pretty sketchy and unreliable.


----------



## r.s.hutchinson (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine is done too. Had it for about 10 years now. So many different forums over a range of things (cars, atv, tanks etc) no way to go back and change them all.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm trying hard with admins to open up editing privileges for my accounts, this will take me over a year to complete the migration. I too have dozens of forum sites and thousands of posts on each forum site. 

This is only the tip of the ice burg, the internet as we know it may never be the same in a few months from now. Internet Neutrality is a huge topic right now, and we are loosing the battle so far. I highly recommend doing some quick research on Internet Neutrality, yesterday was the first kickoff awareness day. Sign the protests and stop our ISPs from blackmailing us the same way Photobucket just did!


----------



## Pickupman66 (Jul 12, 2017)

Photobucket is pretty much dead to me. Such a tough move. Lock us all out and hold our previous content at ransom. I am moving what I have to igmur and then I will just delete my photobucket account and all images with it. No sense in letting them host them there and possibly use them when they dont treat me like they should.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Just wondering do anyone see any pics hosted via photobucket?

I see people still posting the photobucket hosted pics in the sales thread and act like everything normal.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

downloaded my photos from PB and migrated to imgur. so far love this web.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't understand the reasoning of not making an advanced offer to the 'soon to be effected' ?
They got me and all my forum activities along with aquabid sales.
I don't think I would pay $500 dollars for their service even as a seller even if they notified me ,but they certainly stand no chance after taking my pictures without notice. It is bad policy to negotiate with terrorist[hostage takers] IMO...
They have sent me two notifications in the month that has followed their bad behavior..I wonder if the price goes down if I ignore them long enough ? I wonder if they tried to blackmail any forums or all of them?
I have not heard any forums staff or admin comments.....
I also question the longevity of a business that makes poor decisions like this.
One 'fish/aquarium' forum has already banned PB links from those of you who still 'enjoy the privilege ' ..It won't be long IMO before all revolt.$ At least one forum stood for all of its members and not just the few...
I guess the biggest message is that NOTHING is free.And most of these greedy business type ventures we spend our time at on the net are not satisfied with the money they get from ads they sell..They want your money also....
Maybe some need to get ready to cough up a bunch if you think your personal whatever is so important you have to share it with the world...
Ban PB from all sites !


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I still think there is a conspiracy behind Photobuckets recent business plan, as far as I know they are a non-stock private business. They could have been easily bought out by a larger photo hosting company (such as Imgur). This was intentional bad practice, they want you to leave based on every move they have made including their price. Ever see something like a pack of batteries on eBay for $999.99? This is because they DON'T want you to buy/end the listing until they restock so that they keep the "# sold" going up. This in my opinion is what Photobucket has done, they only offer a paid hosting package for the next year to look legit for what they have done to you...they have no intentions of staying in business and they have no intention on you paying the $400 they just want you to go away.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

For those of us who have current paid subscriptions (Not the 399 extortion , but the 29.99-59.99-99.99 ones) this may make things a bit more clear as to where we stand . 

Photobucket Please review the latest changes at Photobucket. - Photobucket

Note item 3 under 3rd Party Hosting Specifics..... guess we have some slack to get our stuff elsewhere .


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I have around 200 threads I have started with tons of photos in 80% of them, this is what my typical little free time looks like here now to save my threads and help this site. 

Dual monitors at a desk with my downloads folder open on one monitor, with the thumbnails as large as they can be. Chrome open on the other monitor with TPT tab and Imgur tab, find a post where I left off with photos in a thread. Right click the photo "open image in new tab" which opens the image to actually see what it is on Photobuckets site, click download, it appears on the other monitor and I rename it "1" then I move onto the next image below it and repeat, name it "2" and repeat. It is brutal and I have to do this to keep the images in the order that I posted them because it is usually relevant to where it was in the paragraph I mentioned it in. Moving on I click the Imgur tab and then upload the photos I downloaded and named in order. Of course even if you name your photos 1,2,3 or A,B,C it does not always upload them in that order...so now I reference the order on one screen where I named them and scroll to find them signally on the other screen on Imgur. Get share links>copy the BBCode and then click on TPT tab, click edit on the post I am working with and leave the edit window open. Highlight the Photobucket link and Ctrl+V then go back to Imgur tab, reference my other screen for next photo based on my keyed in name, find it on Imgur...repeat! When I am done with up to 12 photos in a single post I put a single character in the "Reason for Editing:" and save.

I have several thousand photos to do this to, so tedious! :crying:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Well... for the last who knows how many years its been RIDDLED with ads, presumably to cover bandwidth costs. 
I hope this move was worth it for them, as now they'll be getting absolutely no visits to their site from the MILLIONS of people who've used photobucket for forums all over the web. 

I'm using iMGUR now but you can also try postimage.org
Postimage is free, and a few other forums I'm on have it integrated right into the forum so theres no copy pasta for the BB code.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Well now...this surely can't be a good sign to come. I have been putting some serious work into migrating all my links on here to Imgur. Don't fail me now! *


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a fan of Photobucket these days. Recently checked on my account and it was inundated with all sorts of obnoxious ads.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Triport said:


> Not a fan of Photobucket these days. Recently checked on my account and it was inundated with all sorts of obnoxious ads.


Wow and I thought I was a late bloomer.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

How cool is that picture though! Imgur is over capacity like a dapper giraffe covered in kitties. What?!

Hopefully they get that squared away soon. Photobucket basically handed over the keys to the image hosting kingdom


----------

